# 2 gallon bowfront



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

2 Gallon bowfront
aquaclear 70 refugium

1x yellowtail damsel
1x trochus snail
1x cerith snail

3x zoas (eagle eye, radioactive dragon eye, armour of god)
3x ricordea (yellow, neon green, teal)
1x sun coral


----------



## itsru (Oct 15, 2011)

Like the Bow! .. daring attempt at the pico, assuming the AC70 is enough for circulation and movement? Chaeto going in the AC70?.. how many SW tanks have you had?

Im new to SW and learning my way but Im cycled and a CUC is up - Ill start a build thread soon - its a 6 Gallon Reef. I have a AC20 on it, can you tell me the width, length depth of the AC70? 

thanks!


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

finally got it stocked, any advise on improvements?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Your suncoral doesn't look particularly happy - tissue seems to be receding from the base. Considering how much feeding it probably needs, it might not be the best choice for a pico.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Your suncoral doesn't look particularly happy - tissue seems to be receding from the base. Considering how much feeding it probably needs, it might not be the best choice for a pico.


thanks for the input, that was one of my concern too, im gona try to feed it out of the tank and increase the frequency of water changes and hope it helps.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Instead of taking it out of the tank just yet, try the bottle method - cut the bottom off a pop bottle and put it over the coral, then feed through the top.
If this doesn't work, you'll have to try the bucket method - basically putting it in a bucket saturated with food. 
Good luck!
If it doesn't work, and if you're interested, I can trade you some zoas, rics, etc. that will be easier to maintain.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

teemee said:


> Instead of taking it out of the tank just yet, try the bottle method - cut the bottom off a pop bottle and put it over the coral, then feed through the top.
> If this doesn't work, you'll have to try the bucket method - basically putting it in a bucket saturated with food.
> Good luck!
> If it doesn't work, and if you're interested, I can trade you some zoas, rics, etc. that will be easier to maintain.


hey, right now my concern isnt whether itll open or not, but because i have it in a 2 gallon, i didnt want to pollute the water too much too fast. so im gona try and take it out to feed and then replenish the water with fresh water.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

so i took it out and put it in a cup today, left some small pieces of shrimp on the sunken heads, went out for 5 minutes, came home and half of the shrimp pieces were devoured... kept feeding and they kept swallowing... definitely a cool experience!

question: theyre eating and all, but i have yet to see any sort of tentacles... lol... they just swallow without showing any tentacles... is this normal behaviour?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Where are more pics? I wanna see what it looks like now


----------

